# Gold Piranha



## Groatt (Nov 3, 2014)

Just picked up a 5" gold piranha (correct me with the scientific name), Terrible pictures, but I'm going to put them up anyways until I can find a real camera.







Let me know what you think!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

great looking fish... hard to tell but likely S. Rhombeus

Post more pics when you get a better camera


----------



## Groatt (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah he really is, he's very aggressive too. He will chase the magnetic algae cleaner around attacking it, as well as my finger if I put it near the glass. I've had him 3 days now, and he just ate some Tilapia today, going to try to mix it up a little more, the person I bought him from fed him mostly pellets. Red Ruby Spilopleura or S.Maculatas was what the guy I got him off of told me, but he just said they're more commonly known as gold piranhas. Either way it's very gold in colour.

Anybody know what the max size of these fish are?

And as for better pics, I'll need to get a camera or a new IPhone, I took those with my computer.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Could be a mac or spilo, hard to tell without better pics...

I would keep up on the pellets because its hard to "train them" to accept, and they are easier than prepared foods.... a good pellet like Hikari will have everything they need

max size would have to wait for a proper ID, but a google search of the species will give you an idea. And the pics might help you narrow it down


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Posts some good quality photos so that it would be easy to identify...May be a spilo or Mac not sure ..


----------



## Groatt (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I'm nearly 100% certain it is a mac. I can't find the Hikari brand around here, but I got omega one pellets(supposedly the best) and he's not eating those right now either. I know it's gonna take a bit for him to get used to different food, but I will keep trying. Is feeding every other day best, or every day? Thanks.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

My opinion would be feed him every day.. atleast twice a day tat would help him in growth ...but it would be difficult for u to get him used to the food but trying would give a better end result..


----------



## Groatt (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok I'll keep feeding every day then, He's only accepted Tilapia once, and Isn't going for pellets, freeze-dried krill, or even shrimp! But he did eat the tilapia after the first 2 days, so in my opinion, he just needs to learn that this is his food. I'll try to get some live feeders (not goldfish or minnows) but maybe a couple small cichlids or something. Any other ideas?


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Krill and shrimp would do good..but dont feed them gold fishes since they would inactivates thiamin(Vitamin B1) and hence it would affect the growth ...Try frozen shrimp too.


----------



## Groatt (Nov 3, 2014)

Colty said:


> Krill and shrimp would do good..but dont feed them gold fishes since they would inactivates thiamin(Vitamin B1) and hence it would affect the growth ...Try frozen shrimp too.


Yep they are off the list. The guy I got him from never fed them either (at least he said he didn't). And I am having a hard time finding unsalted, uncooked shrimp at any of my grocery stores. Where would I find this? I live in Ontario (don't know if this makes a difference)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I wouldnt feed anything live without a 30 day (minimum) quarantine... not worth the risk of introducing parasites or killing your fish

look in the seafood section... a few groceries carry a "seafood medley" which is just a bunch of things mixed in a frozen bag

or ask the butcher for scraps, they throw away tons of salmon and fish trimmings


----------



## Groatt (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok thanks I think now I just have to get him used to what I'm feeding. Thanks for the replies, and what do people think about beefheart here? I know its an occasional if at all, maybe once a week. Let me know what you guys think, I know I used to feed it to my reds back in the day and they loved it.


----------

